
OMGWTF: Passwords of 93,000 Politicians, Reporters, Bloggers Leaked - zoowar
http://falkvinge.net/2011/10/26/omgwtf-passwords-of-93000-politicians-reporters-bloggers-leaked
======
jtchang
Crazy good list of usernames and passwords. MD5 is so weak it should take only
a few weeks to brute force everything on that list.

~~~
dlitz
A few weeks? Thanks to rainbow tables (and several online sites that allow you
to look up MD5 hashes), it's _trivial_ to get at least 26,025 of those
passwords. A plain MD5 hash of a password is as good as the password itself.

No, I'm not going to try logging in as any of these users (I don't want to go
to jail, thanks).

EDIT: I've posted some stats on the main article:
[http://falkvinge.net/2011/10/26/omgwtf-passwords-
of-93000-po...](http://falkvinge.net/2011/10/26/omgwtf-passwords-
of-93000-politicians-reporters-bloggers-leaked/#comment-92367)

~~~
dlitz
I've posted some updated stats on my blog:
<https://www.dlitz.net/blog/2011/10/most-common-losenord/>

------
stuartjmoore
In Sweden.

